# PHOTO Capt. J.F. Kinnery



## RUUD5353 (May 6, 2021)

Hi all,
I am doing research on 45 fallen airmen of WWII that lie burried near my hometown in the Netherlands.
One of them is Capt. John Frederick KINNERY, SAAF of 29 squadron.
He was the pilot of Mosquito NF.XIII MM519 RO-? 
His navigator F/O John D. Morgan of Hereford.
I am looking for a (crew) photo.
Captain Kinnery was serving in this squadron for just a month when he crashed into the IJsselmeer 3rd December 1944.
His body washed ashore in May 1945, F/O Morgan's body was never found.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

Accident de Havilland DH.98 Mosquito NF Mk XIII MM519, 02 Dec 1944


----------

